# Sunglasses hurt my eyes?



## tnoye1337

Hey guys, I'm thinking of purchasing a pair of sunglasses and thinking of going with Oakley's, but there's one problem. I have 20x20 vision and sunglasses seem to make my eyes hurt... I don't want to spend the money and find out that they only cause me grief. Could I be trying on prescription glasses by mistake?


----------



## ffemt8978

I find that I get a headache when I wear polarizing sunglasses.  Normal sunglasses don't bother me at all.  Could that be what is happening with you?


----------



## Oculuck

ffemt8978 said:


> I find that I get a headache when I wear polarizing sunglasses.  Normal sunglasses don't bother me at all.  Could that be what is happening with you?



Yeah see if non-polarizing sunglasses work. You can get some pretty sweet shades for a decient price if their not polarized.


----------



## DesertMedic66

Not very likely. At least the Oakley store here doesn't put prescription glasses out on display. 

When I made the switch from my $20 cheap sunglasses to my Oakleys it hurt my eyes for a day or 2 as I got used to them. 

If you find a pair of cheap sunglasses that work for you then get them.


----------



## tnoye1337

Thanks for the advice guys. Now how would having non-polarized glasses impact my vision on a bright sunny day?


----------



## medicdan

Try the cheap $20 sunglasses from Target or the drug store before laying real dollars on oakleys. If/when you decide to buy Oakleys, try https://secure.usstandardissue.com/ they have discounts for EMTs in come cases...


----------



## tnoye1337

emt.dan said:


> Try the cheap $20 sunglasses from Target or the drug store before laying real dollars on oakleys. If/when you decide to buy Oakleys, try https://secure.usstandardissue.com/ they have discounts for EMTs in come cases...



Yeah I googled this before I posted here. I was finding that if you sent them a copy of your cert you can get discounts. Pretty neat


----------



## Oculuck

tnoye1337 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Now how would having non-polarized glasses impact my vision on a bright sunny day?



Blocks the sun, duhhhh! 
The only major difference beteeen the two is, polarized normally minimize a lot, if not all the glare.


----------



## STXmedic

ffemt8978 said:


> I find that I get a headache when I wear polarizing sunglasses.  Normal sunglasses don't bother me at all.  Could that be what is happening with you?



That's weird, it's the opposite for me... Sun glasses that are not polarized give me headaches  I like yours better, much cheaper way to avoid headaches


----------



## movimini

I really like Ray Ban sunglasses. Not only do they protect the eyes, but they are stylish as well.


----------



## Handsome Robb

movimini said:


> I really like Ray Ban sunglasses. Not only do they protect the eyes, but they are stylish as well.



I have Ray Ban glasses and sunglasses. I need new glasses though, mine seem to have been eaten by the ambulance somehow :unsure: hopefully they turn up.


----------



## Tigger

If your shades don't fit your face right you might also have a problem. If they're too big you might be subconsciously focusing on a tiny and barely visible portion of the nosepiece. For what it's worth my Smiths hurt my eyes for a few days but now I don't even notice them.

I have to get my sleepy time (i.e. massive) Anons fixed tomorrow, dropped them on pavement oops.


----------



## mycrofft

I buy them from $1 store, I can get five at a time and toss any ones that don't work out.

OP, have you been diagnosed by an optician as "20/20", or do you just have very good vision? If you are beginning to develop refractive troubles, the slight errors caused by stylish sunglasses  (bubble-eyed or curved) can immediately cause your strong accommodative eye muscles (which are keeping your vision good despite encroaching errors like astigmatism) to have to go into overdrive, causing headaches. Go see an optometrist for a current checkup, and bring your sunglasses, see if (s)he will let you try a Snellen test with them on as well as the real bare-eyes diagnostic session.
(Or are we getting into medical advice here? Dang, two warnings in one week!)


----------



## yanikemt

I have always had great vision and just bought a pair of Oakley Fuel Cell Polarized that were on clearance at Sunglasshut and love them. My eyes do hurt a bit but after two days of wearing them you get used to it.


----------



## exodus

yanikemt said:


> I have always had great vision and just bought a pair of Oakley Fuel Cell Polarized that were on clearance at Sunglasshut and love them. My eyes do hurt a bit but after two days of wearing them you get used to it.



I have a pair of RX Oakley Ducati 4squared sunglasses. I love them, they did strain my eyes for a little while, but that's because I've never had rx sunglasses before and it caused a slight "fishbowl."

I also updated my rx that day and had them made with the new rx.


----------



## mycrofft

Any non-prescription sunglass's that you "need to get used to" until the headaches stop are bad for you, they are imposing some sort of refraction issue and your accommodative muscles will have an unneeded burden placed upon them. You might wind up needing Rx glasses after a while.
Rule of Thumb: before you buy 'em, take them out of the case, then rotate them up and down a little while looking through them at about one foot. If you see that they distort (things ripple or stretch a little), say no thanks. I turned down a car once because the windshield was like that.


----------



## BLS Systems Limited

Note that cheap dollar store sunglasses may be nothing more than tinted plastic which don't block the UVa and UVb rays.  Eyeballs can get sunburned, but you don't realize it until its too late (actually its worse as the irises open up to the darker environment, allowing UV rays to get to the retina).  Real Oakley's will be made of the proper stuff, but cheap knockoffs may not.


----------



## Handsome Robb

BLS Systems Limited said:


> Note that cheap dollar store sunglasses may be nothing more than tinted plastic which don't block the UVa and UVb rays.  Eyeballs can get sunburned, but you don't realize it until its too late (actually its worse as the irises open up to the darker environment, allowing UV rays to get to the retina).  Real Oakley's will be made of the proper stuff, but cheap knockoffs may not.



True. For what it's worth I spent a ton of time out in the sun between ski patrol and beach lifeguarding. Most of which was spent wearing cheap sunglasses. After having a nice pair I'll never buy cheapies again. 

It is nice to be able to replace a pair for like 10 bucks though if you break them rather than spending a ton of cash if you're rough on sunglasses.


----------



## mycrofft

True, the "one buck chuck" glasses have to be chosen carefully. Never buy anything that says "just like" blue blockers or whatever because they are consciously much worse, or actually rejects (I got stung over a pair of these, my first ebay purchase).

And if it only costs a buck, it's easy to pass on it, or throw it away. Do so freely.

For long periods with high UV, like sea duty, snow skiing, lifeguarding, or at elevation (lifeguarding and snow skiing in the mountains being the absolute worst), a name brand will be your best bet. In fact, to avoid "lifeguard's eyes" (soft tissue of even young people under the eyes looks like hamburger due to repeated deep burns) get a large enough frame to help protect that area as well. (And you youngsters thought us OG's just wore aviator style glasses for fun!).


----------



## dawgsfan11

I'd go with costa's 580's


----------



## CBentz12

Oakley Oil Rigs here and Flaks but my eyes hurt fir a couple days at first as well. Now I if I don't wear them during the day I could get headaches easily.


----------

